# Profibus-Analyse von Y-Link Anschaltgeräten



## LT_MK (5 Januar 2011)

Hallo Forum

Ich habe für Redundante Mastersysteme den einfachen SIEMENS FB125 verwendet und kann die Teilnehmer auf diesem redundanten Master detektieren (Verfügbar, Fehlerfrei).

Nun habe ich leider in einem neuen Projekt MCC, FU's und Auma's über einen Y-Link auf unserem redundanten Bus und sehe diese Geräte nicht mehr.

Kann das Profibus-Protokoll hinter dem Y-Link trotzdem analysiert werden und wie? 
Habe irgendwo gelesen dass man dies per Any-Pointer auslesen kann - finde jedoch Null Dokumentation.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## MW (5 Januar 2011)

ich kenne den Y-Link leider nicht, aber wenn ich die Anleitung richtig verstanden hab, kommst du mit dem SFC 13 an die gewünschten Daten.


Siehe dazu diese Anleitung, speziell ab Seite 26


----------



## LT_MK (5 Januar 2011)

jup - das Beispiel in 5.5.10 klärt's auf

Vielen Dank. 

Die Diagnosedaten sind da, die Aufbereitung scheint aufwändig - mal gucken was sich da mithilfe der Projektierungsdaten automatisieren lässt.

(Der Y-Link dient zur Anschaltung eines Profibusses an einen redundanten Master. Allerdings gibt's unterschiedlichste Aufbauten.)


----------

